# Pics of Lilys litter - 14 days old



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Lily's babies opened their eyes on day 13. They're totally adorable, adventurous too! I have only 3 from a litter of 6, as it was her first litter and she ate one of them, and the two runts sadly died, but the three remaining ones are thriving and she's doing a great job raising them!

Heres some pics of them:

Bruiser - the buck we're keeping

















Little Smudge - home arranged (just needs to grow up  ) Doe

















Big Smudge - home arranged (again, just needs to grow up  ) Doe









Lily and her three babies


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

apologies, uploaded them then realised they could've been smaller images. Not thinking straight as i'm so excited as Millie had her babies today so i'm all happy!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks hun. They're so adorable, getting rather bold now  xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, the resolution suffers when the pix are blown up like this.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah i realised lol, was just so smitten with the arrival of the new babies was so hyper!


----------

